# Best Equitation Contest Poll. [Walk]



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

SFMoneyMarket I asked for you not to vote for yourself, so your vote will not be counted.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Pinto Pony, hands down. You really cannot correctly judge the first photo


----------

